

The New Squarespace Is a UX Dream That Eliminates the Back End Entirely - digitalcreate
http://www.wired.com/2014/10/new-squarespace-ux-dream-eliminates-backend-entirely/

======
smacktoward
Oh look, it's front-end editing, an idea that has been available in many CMSes
since approximately forever. I guess if your main source of info on CMS
history is Squarespace press releases, it's pretty exciting, though.

Like many approaches to CMS design, this one oscillates in and out of fashion
every few years as people get frustrated with alternatives, try this, and then
get frustrated with it in turn. Personally I don't like it, because in my
experience it leads non-technical users to be afraid that just browsing their
site will modify or "break" something, whereas a clearly delineated back-
end/admin area avoids that by making it beyond obvious when you're in "edit
mode" and when you aren't. But that's just my personal opinion, there are
people whose opinions I respect who disagree. Like I said above, whether or
not it's "in" at any moment is more a matter of fashion than anything else.

The really sad part here is the decline of Wired as a brand. I remember when I
would pick up a copy of the print mag and see actual, honest-to-God _new
ideas_ in it. These days it's less new ideas and more "It's New To Us!™"

